# How to edit /etc/fstab



## r9 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was following some CentOS tutorial on how to setup centos server and it was needed to add usrquota and grpquota to the following line: 
/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 /                       ext3    defaults,usrquota,grpquota        1 1
I have modified fstab and now CentOS give me error and wont boot.
How to edit fstab so I can fix it ? (this is on virtual machine on VMware )


----------

